# Cavs @ Sonics | Game #45 | 1/31/08



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 45*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(25-19) @* *Seattle Supersonics** (10-35)*

_*Thursday, January 31, 2008*_
*Time:* 7:00pm PT, 10:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Rose Garden*, KeyArena, Washington










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> The Cleveland Cavaliers remain in the thick of the Eastern Conference standings despite having had to deal with injuries all season. Meanwhile, a relatively healthy roster has done little for the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> With LeBron James questionable and Anderson Varejao and Sasha Pavlovic sidelined for extended periods, the Cavaliers look to sweep a three-game road trip and their season series with the lowly SuperSonics on Thursday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No Lebron tonight. Eesh. Maybe the guys will have some professional pride tonight and win anyways. They had the night off last night practically, some of them.

Sigh.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're going to get killed by the Sonics? 

Is this a D-league team without Lebron?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early on it looks like this will be a blow out.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

6 minutes in and only down by 12...i call this a win without lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Boobie and Z need to play the two man game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How can Lebron not be the MVP? There is no argument.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What about trading for Watson?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

These games Lebron is missing are killer. We're getting losses against some real cupcakes, Seattle/Charlotte etc. type games we would have won if he played are now losses. 

Kind of offsets picking up quality road wins in places like SA and Por when you lose these type of games


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How is Lebron not all-defense? Our defense is ****ty without him right now.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

seattle might score 40 points on us in the first quarter....and the 2nd quarter....and the third quarter....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> What about trading for Watson?


Lebron wants Jason Kidd :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe Hughes will play hard tonight since Lebron is out? We didn't have him the last time Lebron was injured.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Maybe Hughes will play hard tonight since Lebron is out? We didn't have him the last time Lebron was injured.


larry has already made his quota for baskets made for the next 2 weeks tonight, he's done


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our guys need to man up and find a way to win this game. These are NBA players, guys like Gooden need to STEP UP


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep shooting Boobie - take the midrange there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Marshall :lol:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marshall Had No [email protected]!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope LeBron's ready to go next game. I don't want to watch another game with him on the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is wrong with our DEFENSE? I don't know if I can watch this massacre anymore


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is really depressing.

I guess I shouldn't be too dissappointed we're also missing Sasha and AV


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's to the point where I hardly even want to watch if Lebron isn't playing. This team just looks completely overwhelmed without him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> It's to the point where I hardly even want to watch if Lebron isn't playing. This team just looks completely overwhelmed without him.


What would Lebron do with a true all-star running mate if he can carry this trash to such high levels?

Seriously I'm starting to think that if we brought Kidd or someone similar here, the Cavs might win the title. LBJ's impact is staggering


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What would Lebron do with a true all-star running mate if he can carry this trash to such high levels?
> 
> Seriously I'm starting to think that if we brought Kidd or someone similar here, the Cavs might win the title. LBJ's impact is staggering


Yup. The Cavs owe it to Lebron to do everything in their power. It still might not be enough, but they have to hold nothing back.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Gibson should be more assertive when Lebron isn't out there. He's a capable scorer, and can create his own shot pretty well. Mike Brown should put someone else at the PG position and tell Daniel just to score tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes loves his role as a spot up shooter I think.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Larry Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes got bailed out that looked like a charge


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

the cavs have no reason to try and win this guy, they can just rely on the excuse that lebron is out and mail this game in, as a fan, i'm ashamed of them


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Of all the players out, why couldnt' it have been Hughes to get hurt?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I was REALLY hoping we could win this one without Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My god we have a lineup right now of Snow, Hughes, Newble, Damon, and Z? That's just bad


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

how did snow score?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Every person who has an MVP vote better be sent a video of the Portland game last night and this game. If then they choose to give the MVP award to anybody other then Lebron they get there voting rights revoked for next year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Man, I was REALLY hoping we could win this one without Lebron.


Same. As LostGeorgia said, this "TEAM" should be ashamed of themselves

Embarassed to be a Cavs fan right now.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Same. As LostGeorgia said, this "TEAM" should be ashamed of themselves
> 
> Embarassed to be a Cavs fan right now.



Lebron better be back next week...my wife got me really nice tickets to the game in atlanta next friday, and i might cry or borrow a hawks shirt from a friend down here, i can't bear to go to a game like this and actually call myself a cavs fan...i grew up going to the coliseum and watching price and daugherty and my dad and i had season tickets when i still lived in cleveland, i am honestly willing to say that the cavs teams with shawn kemp were better than this team now without lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Way to step up Larry. At least he is showing some grit


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come on guys, we're making a run. We can TAKE THIS. I feel it!

The Sonics are a young team. If we apply enough pressure, we could force our way back into this.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew just leaned back and shied away from Green while he layed it up.

What a weak-*** *****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yup, then Gooden stands behind the 3 point line and is gonna try for a 3 if he didn't step out of bounds. *sigh*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden is just awful defensively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Play some defense! No excuse for this ****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Durant doesn't do this against Lebron. Not even close.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ at us trying to defend Jeff Green with Damon Jones


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The difference between the Cavs beating a top flight Western team like Portland on the road, or losing by 20+ to one of the worst teams in the league is Lebron James. That is ridiculous - this whole organization from the coach to the GM is exposed when he sits out. 

Games like this make you want to blow up the roster :azdaja:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's not like Larry can't drive like that when Lebron plays. It seems to be mental with him.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We are without Sasha and Andy. So it is prob. ok too say we are without our two best players (andy and lebron?) One of them being the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Uh oh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs making a late push! Chance to cut it to 9

Sonics are young and prone to mistakes. If the Cavs can get within 4-6pts I think the Sonics choke


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Larry making me put my foot in my mouth


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Down to 7! 

Hughes upping his trade value!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Down to 7!
> 
> Hughes upping his trade value!


lol

Sadly maybe Larry is a "good" player just can't Gell with a superstar like Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs will win this. Mark it down


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Uh oh.*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs will win this. Mark it down


How dare you!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it Durant broke the momentum with those FT's


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

What is the lineup on the floor? 

Is DJ on the bench?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it. Stupid FT's for Durant saved them, they would have collapsed for sure


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why does Devin have only 9 minutes?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> What is the lineup on the floor?
> 
> Is DJ on the bench?


DJ is out there. Newble/Z/Boobie/Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmm Cavs score off a turnover to cut it down to 4 with 37 secs left. Still a chance

I liked the press used by Mike B. there, stick with it


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If the Cavs don't get Kidd, they should settle for Watson. Please?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This is the 2nd straight game where the Sonics had to call a timeout because they couldn't inbound the ball.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Didn't we already have a chance with Watson?

It was like Jaric,Watson, and DJ. We went with DJ and Marshall with the money instead of a 6yr 36 milllion on Watson or Jaric?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to get our team healthy. Too many rotation guys missing games this season 

Our record would be 5-6 games better if we had our full roster


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dwayne Jones out playing Gooden tonight?

More minutes - 3pts 7reb 3blocks? sounds pretty productive! (5 offensive boards)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We need to get our team healthy. Too many rotation guys missing games this season
> 
> Our record would be 5-6 games better if we had our full roster


Better now than April..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I turned this off at halftime, but i guess we had a go of it in the second half. Good show I guess. Hope Lebron isn't mising the Clippers game though.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ROFL check out BW's blog on the Seattle game:



> –I spoke with LeBron after the game. He said the ankle was sore but not too bad, he was able to wear normal shoes. There wasn’t much swelling, mostly it is just stiff and sore. LeBron said he wasn’t sure he’d be able to play against the Clippers on Saturday but was pretty sure he’d be back by Tuesday’s game against the Celtics at home.
> –The Cavs only played one quarter of defense, therefore they did not deserve to win. Pretty simple. They gave up 40 points in the first quarter because they seemed like they were pouting that LeBron was out. The Sonic shot 62 percent through the first three quarters, that’s not winning basketball. LeBron not playing is probably good for them in some ways, they have to learn to suck it up. So they are not as good on offense without him, the defensive display was inexcusable against a team like the Sonics.
> –Tip your cap to Kevin Durant, he is a rookie and he took the game over when the Sonics saw the lead cut to three points. Major potential there.
> * –I do give the Cavs credit for not quitting and Larry Hughes played pretty well, except when he tried to shoot over Kevin Durant twice in a row in the second half and getting swatted on jumpers. It was like watching a little kid try to play 1-on-1 against his older brother.*
> –But that, of course, wasn’t the funniest moment of the night. That belongs to Donyell Marshall when he checked into the game for the first time since November due to a wrist injury. He tore off his warmup…and his jersey as he checked into the game. He was left in an undershirt and had to be told by the official what he’d done. Then the ballboy just sort of stood there and watched instead of helping him as Donyell got called for a delay of game. Which, as Gene Hackman said in _The Royal Tenebaums_: “That’s one last (bleep) you to the old man.” LeBron nearly needed a new pair of underwear. Afterward, he was still laughing. “They are going to be showing that on the bloopers for years,” LeBron said. “My kids are going to be laughing at that.”


----------

